# Pink Drill?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

There's a woman who installs all closet shelving, storage racks and door locks at my current jobsite, and she has a pink hammer and pink screwdrivers. Drill is still a yellow Dewalt XRP though.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like a cheap Ryobi knock off. :yes:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Looks like a cheap Ryobi knock off. :yes:


That made me kinda laugh. They sell the cheap Ryobi knock offs at Harbor Freight. :laughing: 

Once someone knocks off a Harbor Freight tool, then you'll know we're in trouble. :yes:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Once someone knocks off a Harbor Freight tool, then you'll know we're in trouble. :yes:


Tools made of Papier-mâché.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Tools made of Papier-mâché.


:lol: Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is the other pink tool kit, also available on Amazon:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Here is the other  pink tool kit, also available on Amazon:


 I wonder how long that takes to ship, one of our helpers has a birthday next week.... :whistling2:

-John


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I wonder how long that takes to ship, one of our helpers has a birthday next week.... :whistling2:
> 
> -John


Mines tomorrow, I think I'm safe. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Over here some trades have pink helmets for the guy to wear that forgot his own, I think the idea is you get so ridiculed that you dont do it again. I thought about getting a pink ladies DIY tool kit so when people ask to borrow a tool they can use that but then I think why should I even have to carry a set of tools I dont mind lending when these idiots should sort themselves out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I could see people wearing pink hard hats to support breast cancer research.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

chewy said:


> Over here some trades have pink helmets for the guy to wear that forgot his own



I would just go home and get my hardhat. Hell I might just stay home too.....I seriously doubt that anyone has worn a pink hardhat in the situation you just described.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Over here some trades have pink helmets for the guy to wear that forgot his own, I think the idea is you get so ridiculed that you dont do it again. I thought about getting a pink ladies DIY tool kit so when people ask to borrow a tool they can use that but then I think why should I even have to carry a set of tools I dont mind lending when these idiots should sort themselves out.


Pink hard hats that will wake them up..:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I could see people wearing pink hard hats to support breast cancer research.


You could be on to something there, :thumbsup:. They sold pink cutting in paint brushes for breast cancer a while back here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chewy said:


> You could be on to something there, :thumbsup:. They sold pink cutting in paint brushes for breast cancer a while back here.


I made this for another ET member who lost his mother to breast cancer:








​


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I made this for another ET member who lost his mother to breast cancer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good man.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

steelersman said:


> I would just go home and get my hardhat. Hell I might just stay home too.....I seriously doubt that anyone has worn a pink hardhat in the situation you just described.


Its all in good fun, if you dont have thick skin and a sense of humour you arent going to have a good time on a construction site over here in NZ, Australia is even worse, haha.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Anyone ever see a pink drill? Got any women working for you?


no frickin way dude. I like to be taken seriously. As a joke, I had a Louis Vuitton knockoff tool bag, but that was a joke, and it was for a day. But having all the tools in pink, no bloody way. 





Besides........I like unicorns and butterflies on MY drill, thank you very much:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Had an old pipe fitter I worked with for many years. He had spray painted all his personal tools with Pink.
Not a total paint job, but you Knew who's tools they were. No one ever walked off with his stuff. 
I had a pink shirt my granddaughter gave me for a gift. I wore it until it was ripped and worn out. 
There were times my young son had made me lunch and lent me His lunch box. GI Joe and a thermos of milk. I'll sit there on the job and chow away. 

When I had left for my last ship, my son had given me a tiny green Teddy bear. I tied it to the zipper on my working jacket. 
At the first inspection underway the inspecting officer spotted the string. He opened the pocket and pulled the toy out. He asked me what the heck that was. I told him the string was the bears "Life Line" to keep from going over the side. 

Real men are not phased by other peoples thoughts.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Had an old pipe fitter I worked with for many years. He had spray painted all his personal tools with Pink.
> Not a total paint job, but you Knew who's tools they were. No one ever walked off with his stuff.
> I had a pink shirt my granddaughter gave me for a gift. I wore it until it was ripped and worn out.
> There were times my young son had made me lunch and lent me His lunch box. GI Joe and a thermos of milk. I'll sit there on the job and chow away.
> ...


"like"


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Had an old pipe fitter I worked with for many years. He had spray painted all his personal tools with Pink.
> Not a total paint job, but you Knew who's tools they were. No one ever walked off with his stuff.
> I had a pink shirt my granddaughter gave me for a gift. I wore it until it was ripped and worn out.
> There were times my young son had made me lunch and lent me His lunch box. GI Joe and a thermos of milk. I'll sit there on the job and chow away.
> ...


The first thing I thought of reading this is that it would be great theft deterrant...........wasn't thinking your angle.

Good post.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

76nemo said:


> The first thing I thought of reading this is that it would be great theft deterrant...........wasn't thinking your angle.
> 
> Good post.


If you actually comprehend what you read you will find out that it was for theft deterrent, and it was a friend of his who did that not him......


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

steelersman said:


> If you actually comprehend what you read you will find out that it was for theft deterrent, and it was a friend of his who did that not him......


 

My point exactly. Two different subjects here. One is theft detterant, the other not giving a flying hoot about what other people think of you. I commented on the latter. I like that kind of attitude..........


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Real men are not phased by other peoples thoughts.


Specially real men with kids. 

You know how many times my daughter drew me a picture and I wrote something important on the back and not thinking bring it with me to wherever and someone says something like "nice rainbow" ... 

The rainbows are more important to me then the customers.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

gold said:


> Specially real men with kids.
> 
> You know how many times my daughter drew me a picture and I wrote something important on the back and not thinking bring it with me to wherever and someone says something like "nice rainbow" ...
> 
> The rainbows are more important to me then the customers.


 
Digg that:thumbsup:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

gold said:


> Specially real men with kids.
> 
> You know how many times my daughter drew me a picture and I wrote something important on the back and not thinking bring it with me to wherever and someone says something like "nice rainbow" ...
> 
> The rainbows are more important to me then the customers.


Do you know how many times I've put my tool belt on at work and found a plastic toy hammer in it? Or a screwdriver. Or the best was when I went to go join out some wire and found his plastic pliers in there. That very same day I had a toy drill in my bag. My boss tried his best to get angry with me but he couldn't wipe the grin off his face to save his life. Ha my boys are something else.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Do you know how many times I've put my tool belt on at work and found a plastic toy hammer in it...?


 Happens to my buddy all the time. The "older" kids take the screwdrivers to use them as "microphones" and the rugrats fill things with Legos. 

The poor guy can't find a 5/16 nutdriver to save his life, but his bag is overflowing with Harry Potter toys. It's a riot. :laughing:

-John


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Big John said:


> Happens to my buddy all the time. The "older" kids take the screwdrivers to use them as "microphones" and the rugrats fill things with Legos.
> 
> The poor guy can't find a 5/16 nutdriver to save his life, but his bag is overflowing with Harry Potter toys. It's a riot. :laughing:
> 
> -John


:laughing: I feel his pain. It's not so bad as long as he leaves my actual tool there but no he wants them for his toy(tool) box instead I guess. I imagine when he gets older I'll be able to punish him but for right now he's too damn cute to even look at sternly without melting heart syndrome. BRATS.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

76nemo said:


> My point exactly. Two different subjects here. One is theft detterant, the other not giving a flying hoot about what other people think of you. I commented on the latter. I like that kind of attitude..........


Your right. The Pipe Dr never had things stolen.

I never worry about what others think. 
Not that I try to be an A$$ or anything. 
But what the kids give me always mean alot.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

gold said:


> Specially real men with kids.
> 
> You know how many times my daughter drew me a picture and I wrote something important on the back and not thinking bring it with me to wherever and someone says something like "nice rainbow" ...
> 
> The rainbows are more important to me then the customers.


I agree with you. Kids give from the heart. 
They are what makes the world go round. 
To bad we cant vote then into office.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I agree with you. Kids give from the heart.
> They are what makes the world go round.
> To bad we cant vote then into office.


I think they would do a great job right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I think they would do a great job right now.:thumbsup:



I think any kid would've done a better job than "dubbya"......


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

steelersman said:


> I think any kid would've done a better job than "dubbya"......


Your kidding right~! 

Today we are suffering from the worst economy since the 1970's and you should thank god you live in a business friendly state like yours.

I you think that the rest of the USA is suffering from "dubbya" then you are very uninformed.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Your kidding right~!
> 
> Today we are suffering from the worst economy since the 1970's and you should thank god you live in a business friendly state like yours.
> 
> I you think that the rest of the USA is suffering from "dubbya" then you are very uninformed.


So because my state is number one for businesses means that Obama sucks and "dubbya" was awesome? Hahahahahahahahahahahahah laughable at best but nice try hairy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

steelersman said:


> So because my state is number one for businesses means that Obama sucks and "dubbya" was awesome? Hahahahahahahahahahahahah laughable at best but nice try hairy.


Not at all think about it the rest of the country is suffering because "O"
Is not a leader, your Governor is, when "dubbya" had the house the economy was fine as soon as the maddam speaker took over the ship started to sink right there they still are in charge of 2/3 of the government and until that changes the majority will suffer.

You are in Virginia so you really don't know whats going on out here. 

BTW when "dubbya" everyone who wanted a job had one till 2007 the maddom speaker changed that fast.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Not at all think about it the rest of the country is suffering because "O"
> Is not a leader, your Governor is, when "dubbya" had the house the economy was fine as soon as the maddam speaker took over the ship started to sink right there they still are in charge of 2/3 of the government and until that changes the majority will suffer.
> 
> You are in Virginia so you really don't know whats going on out here.
> ...


I!...I!....I!... I!... can't even believe that you said that I can't talk politics on this website.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Harry ......... you are so frigging blinded it is unreal.

None of them give a rats ass about you, about me or the countries future.

They only care about what is good for them and the people with big money who put them in office.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Harry ......... you are so frigging blinded it is unreal.
> 
> None of them give a rats ass about you, about me or the countries future.
> 
> They only care about what is good for them and the people with big money who put them in office.


 
Quote of the year.........

Let's not turn this sideways though. I hope you have the last word here. You ended it with a *BIG* bang in very few words. Well put.

EDIT: Whoops, minus first sentence.........


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not even going to humor the idiocy anymore.......


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Listen ...... do you hear that? I think it's Barack Hussein Obama searching for that CHANGE he promised. :laughing:


----------

